# 2008 New York Pro Fitness Results



## Arnold (Apr 13, 2008)

The 2008 IFBB NY Pro Fitness Classic held in conjunction with the National Qualifying NPC New York Metropolitan Bodybuilding, Fitness & Figure Championships on Saturday, April 12, 2008.First Place Winner Heidi Fletcher:Here are the results for Fitness:1. Heidi Fletcher2. Trish Warren3. Nicole Wilkins4. Nicole Duncan5. Kendra Elias6. Bethany Wagner7. Oksana Grishina8. Maggie Blanchard9. Myriam Capes10. [...]


Read More...


----------

